
Apple CEO Tim Cook Happy with New Apple Pay Service – WSJ – WSJ - rlalwani
http://online.wsj.com/articles/apple-ceo-tim-cook-happy-with-new-apple-pay-service-1414474181
======
adamrights
If you want non subscribers to be able to read the article you should link
like this:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fapple-
ceo-tim-cook-happy-with-new-apple-pay-
service-1414474181&ei=OSJeVOuIN5PesASWo4K4Ag&usg=AFQjCNEqikxz7IEIWOO_ltve3qCh4rRLjA&sig2=AnD-
HYm8uCsGV8K3_gEpxQ&bvm=bv.79189006,d.aWw)

